# New Watch



## gav (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi, I recently bought a type of pocket watch from a car boot sale and would like to know the value. It looks like a pocket watch, but the case that it is in has a clip on either side as if you are supposed to put a strap on and wear it as a wrist watch.

What would I need to list for someone to give me an idea of the value.

Thanks.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

hi and welcome, it could be an early transition piece where a pocket watch has been converted to a wrist watch or a later copy.

have you any pictures you could post?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

If you can take the case back off and see if there are any markings on the movement ?

I have seen a number of large 'wrist watches' on German e-bay recently that use the Russian Molnija 3602 movement. These seem to be stylised modern repro's of early Soviet wristwatches (don't think they are trying to be authentic) and have wire hoops soldered to the cases for a strap.

Though large the case and crown appear to be different to that used on their pocket watches - they appear specifically designed to be a retro wristwatch.

Stated to be 'new' these watches attract bids in the late teens to mid twenties (pounds sterling).

Be very interested to see a picture.

Julian L


----------

